# Discus laying eggs but not laying eggs?



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey guys my discus pair laid eggs a few days ago and the male ate them all. The problem is she's still trying to lay eggs but nothing is comming out. Shes also pecking at the cone trying to clean it as well. I also noticed that it almost looks like there are eggs slightly sticking out of her anus or w.e the fish term is lol.

Is she egg bound? Is this dangerous to her health?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't be worried. What you see sticking out is her ovipositor and it's not uncommon for them to make dry runs over the spawning site.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> I wouldn't be worried. What you see sticking out is her ovipositor and it's not uncommon for them to make dry runs over the spawning site.


Thanks rick. My discus ended up laying just over 100 eggs pretty small batch but then again the female is full grown at only 4 inches. Im hoping to raise their offspring to be bigger. I didnt feed them very well as they were aging because i didnt know they eat so much!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck with the spawn and keep us posted


----------

